# Everyone else says I'm Ti so.



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

Probably done this before, but I can't remember my original answers so :V.

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Can I class school as a stressful time? :V Female, 18, kind of mopey.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
Fairly sure this bit didn't work properly, but eh, I have a photo now. Here. So, points for the sunset. And the colouring due to the sunset. I like how the trees are all silhouettey, though if this was an anime I'd appreciate more shadows *_*. Mountains are also silhouettey. Looks like there may be smoke from a house behind some of those trees, but don't quote me on that.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I'm in a movie >_<. Depending on the group I'm with I'll either let the 'leader' of the group sort it or- well, actually, I probably won't ever be the leader myself. I'll google alternatives such as buses and taxis and ask if any of the others know of any forms of transport like that. The main aim would be to get the event thing on time, with what happens to the car being secondary ^^;.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I would probably see if any of the others in the group would be willing to do something else to pass the time while we wait for the driver to leave the afterparty. If worst comes to worst I'd follow them all to the afterparty and lurk in a quietish corner.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Depends on the friend. Like, within my actual group of friends I know exactly which one would do that and we'd just all discuss it until we reach a safer tangent we agree on (e.g. education system in the UK, ugh). But this question is asking more hypothetically, so I suppose I would sort of internally freeze, then try and figure out where they're coming from by questioning them in case it's a misunderstanding; changing people's minds doesn't really seem to work, so I would probably just do that. It really does depend on the severity of the clash though. If someone said non-jokingly they were going to vote UKIP I would probably lose a whole load of belief in them. Not sure what my breaking point is with regards to belief clashes and friendship though.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Again, freeze. My ideal reaction would be assimilate the new data into my beliefs and such, but not sure how well that would work out in practice. There would probably be a wall of denial to break through.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
I'm not entirely sure. They may change a lot, or maybe I'm just not sure how to quantify a "value". I could go all grand and say "equality/equity with regards to living standards" but in everyday life, it depends. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
Almost misread this at first. It says "most" distinguishes ^^;. I guess my procrastination reaches levels beyond where it's funny to joke about it and just becomes incredibly sad. I mean, I know most other people claim to procrastinate, but I'm genuinely worried about not getting into the uni I want to because I can't stay on task. So just trying to figure out what I'm more than average in certain traits. Permanently late really isn't that original. I pay way too much attention when watching stuff in other languages or being somewhere where another language than English is being spoken? When I was in Italy I ended up learning all the names for the different flavours of ice cream. Idk if that counts. Probably forgetting something. Oh well.

*b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
I'd give myself a wee bit more self-control, perhaps? If I could actually apply myself to stuff that "matters" in rl I think my overall state of mind would be better tbh. And, you know, I'd be somewhere in life. You get what I mean :V.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
Depends on the context. Reading books or watching films or series I tend to rely on my hunches and gut feelings a lot because from past experience they tend to be correct - and also, I really like to figure out the twists before they're properly revealed ^^;. In rl, I try to ignore or tone them down a lot, but if I'm under pressure I'm much more likely to just go with a hunch/gut feeling. Situations in which they're triggered? All situations :3.

*9. a) What activities energize you most?* 
I'm honestly not sure. 

*b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Interacting with people, especially for extended periods of time. Applies much more in rl but still applicable with text-based communication. That's the most obvious, and I know I have others, but I can't think of them right now.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
Paranoia, I suppose. If I think something may be true, but am not sure, it's unlikely I will act on it. Can't remember the rest, sorry.

Apologies for any text accidentally deleted due to my internet connection and over-reliance on auto-save. I welcome any input on MBTI and enneagram ^^. Sorry for the spamming; I just went for those who replied to my post in the discussion thread and those I've interacted with somewhat in the Mafia subforum and have probably forgotten some others >_<.
@girlinthemoon @Halcyon @hawkataine @snowbell @braided pain @Lizabeth @QuickTwist @cue5c @Lady Lunar @Alles_Paletti @Owner Of A Lonely Heart @Dyslexicon @Tzara


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

I did number 1 too just to compare 
Oraaannggee. It's really out of focus, just freakin' loadd..... somebody didn't clear the grass up. Winter because trees. Those clouds look weird. It's a hill.

The rest of it looks pretty similar to what my responses would be. Except number 8 - I like watching the show through and being surprised the first time, and then going back to rewatch with the new meaning in my mind. Rather than trying to figure it out ahead of time, because that's literally just all speculation.

Anyway. I'll leave the rest to people who know what they're talking about XD


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Congratulations, your type is BRIT. :tongue:

No but really, I thought you were an ISTP before this and nothing here leads me to think anything else to be honest. I miiiiiight actually say 9 over p6 but I think I'd probably have to see your answers to a questionaire made for figuring that out to be sure and I don't think you want to do another one so. ^^;

Sorry there isn't much explanation here but if you want me to, I'll try to explain more.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Stopwatch said:


> Probably done this before, but I can't remember my original answers so :V.
> 
> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> Can I class school as a stressful time? :V Female, 18, kind of mopey.
> ...


Hmm... I think I see Ti, but I see more Ne honestly, but clearly you are an introvert. I would attribute your Ne (in the way you take the direction of the conversation) to mean something about your Enneagram. I'm actually leaning on a 4w5 for you for this reason. 4s kinda think that they have to be somewhat "unique to survive" and I sense that very much from you. You could be a balanced 4 as well, but I seem to see more of a strong interest in finding things out which would be a w5. You could also be a 5w4, but I have to say 4w5 because it seems to be more important for you to understand yourself rather than understanding other things. As an INTP, if you are in fact an INTP, you will feel right at home with the plethora of the other procrastinators who would much rather pursue their interests rather than devote themselves to more "boring" practical things. One of the more telling things I read in the questionnaire is the answer for number 2 where you talked about wanting to find a solution and kinda work behind the scenes rather than being the leader to get back to what is important to you. The great thing about what I am seeing about you as a INTP 4w5 is that you are highly logical and still have enough in the bank to be quite original as well.

Those are my thoughts anyways..


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

hawkataine said:


> I did number 1 too just to compare
> Oraaannggee. It's really out of focus, just freakin' loadd..... somebody didn't clear the grass up. Winter because trees. Those clouds look weird. It's a hill.
> 
> The rest of it looks pretty similar to what my responses would be. Except number 8 - I like watching the show through and being surprised the first time, and then going back to rewatch with the new meaning in my mind. Rather than trying to figure it out ahead of time, because that's literally just all speculation.
> ...


I appreciate Rewatch Bonus, but the best shows for foreshadowing-type stuff still manage to have a load of that even when you do figure out some of the twists ahead of time (see: Madoka, Cornetto Trilogy). Thank you ^^.



Halcyon said:


> Congratulations, your type is BRIT. :tongue:
> 
> No but really, I thought you were an ISTP before this and nothing here leads me to think anything else to be honest. I miiiiiight actually say 9 over p6 but I think I'd probably have to see your answers to a questionaire made for figuring that out to be sure and I don't think you want to do another one so. ^^;
> 
> Sorry there isn't much explanation here but if you want me to, I'll try to explain more.


I can do an enneagram questionnaire, but I would probably just leave it in my original post because you can actually edit things here . If you can explain a bit more, please do ^^. Thank you.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Stopwatch said:


> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
> Almost misread this at first. It says "most" distinguishes ^^;. I guess my procrastination reaches levels beyond where it's funny to joke about it and just becomes incredibly sad. I mean, I know most other people claim to procrastinate, but I'm genuinely worried about not getting into the uni I want to because I can't stay on task. So just trying to figure out what I'm more than average in certain traits. Permanently late really isn't that original. I pay way too much attention when watching stuff in other languages or being somewhere where another language than English is being spoken? When I was in Italy I ended up learning all the names for the different flavours of ice cream. Idk if that counts. Probably forgetting something. Oh well.
> 
> 
> ...


These are the posts I feel like I relate really well with you. I procrastinate hardcore. What I mean by this is that I have a hard time prioritizing things. I focus on every little detail attached to something, and I just blow it out of proportion and don't necessarily get things done because I just have the hardest time ordering which task is more important to do. 

And sometimes since I get caught up on all those details I sometime over-think my gut feelings. But I guess i try to figure out what's going to happen in the movie/book sometimes, but maybe that's just from having a film concentration and learning about screenwriting and knowing how stories develop and progress and understanding how listening to the music in a movie can help predict what is coming next. 

I think mafia has made me a skeptic about certain things. But then again I've always debated about what to wear? Or overall I feel like I want to be prepared for any given situation, but I'm generally uncertain about what the best course of action is. I don't know if this helps or if you can relate to any of this, but I thought I would try to figure something out.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Stopwatch said:


> I appreciate Rewatch Bonus, but the best shows for foreshadowing-type stuff still manage to have a load of that even when you do figure out some of the twists ahead of time (see: Madoka, Cornetto Trilogy). Thank you ^^.
> 
> 
> I can do an enneagram questionnaire, but I would probably just leave it in my original post because you can actually edit things here . If you can explain a bit more, please do ^^. Thank you.


Tbh foreshadowing that's too obvious just annoys me, I prefer it when you can watch something innocently the first time but when you do it a second time the meaning of everything has just completely changed. Like this from Skulduggery:







>


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Stopwatch said:


> Probably done this before, but I can't remember my original answers so :V.
> 
> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> Can I class school as a stressful time? :V Female, 18, kind of mopey.
> ...


I'm not very good at typing people online (unless they're similar to me in type), but I'll give you some of my thoughts. It seems fairly evident that you're an introvert (I think). Hard to know if you're a perceiver or not, because based on the procrastination stereotype I'd say "Perceiver!" But I know a lot of judgers procrastinate too. But if I were to guess based on your description of just how significant your procrastination tendencies are (and I relate!) I'd hazzard a guess and say perceiver? 

I'm leaning sensor for you based on your description of the picture. And I don't really claim to understand Ti too well, but your explanation of your thought/problem solving processes kind of sounded like what I think Ti would look like ( @hawakataine agrees, I think). 

But like I said, i'm not very good at this....but I wonder if you're another ISTP and Hawk has discovered long-lost ISTP mafia kindred? Maybe....

Just from comparing you to other INTPs I've interacted with on the forum, I don't get a INTP feel from you, but take that with a grain of salt. I also don't get much of an INFP vibe from you, nor ISFP. So for what it's worth, my thought would be that you might be ISTP.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

@Stopwatch yay! I'm on my phone until tomorrow but will respond then!


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

You _might _want to try this method I came up with while trying to find my own type.*


 




Read through the whole method in entirety before starting and revisit steps accordingly




*
* *




1.) First you may look up the definitions of each cognitive function to get an understanding of what they mean (Understanding the 8 Jungian Cognitive Processes (8 Functions)).

2.) Then you, knowing yourself, can try to put them in order in terms of how strongly you feel you can identify with them. Make a list of all 8 and rate them from 1-8 in order of how strongly you identify with each (1 being the strongest and 8 being the weakest). This is the strengths list.

3.) After you do this, look up the cognitive functions of each type (The 16 Type Patterns [scroll to the bottom where they give the cognitive functions for the types]). This will be the type list.

4.) Match up the list of cognitive functions you made in the strengths list with the one that has the most cognitive functions in common in tandem with the type list in order from the strongest descending down to the fourth in order of the cognitive functions from the strengths list not associating with the extroverted or introverted identification*.

5. a.) If you do not have a pure type, which is common, get a calculator and divide the cognitive function's corresponding score of the strengths list related to where it is in the order that you identify the corresponding score of the number of the type list. If there is a conflict between the extroversion or introversion identification, take from the strongest of the score on the strengths list to match up with the type list disregarding the extroversion or introversion identification. If there is a further conflict of doubles regarding the cognitive functions disregarding extroversion or introversion, chose the next one lower that is of the higher strengths score that is of a different cognitive function disregarding the extroversion or introversion identification. (What you are looking to do is match up as many of the same cognitive functions in the strengths list to the most similar in the type list, judging the greater significance to the cognitive functions that have a smaller number associated with the 1-8 in the strengths list.)

5. b.) Divide the type lists cognitive function score by the strengths cognitive function score and multiply this number by the proceeding cognitive functions score from the strengths list one score lower in strength than the cognitive function you used that was divided. (If the product of the number is bigger than the score of the number from the corresponding strengths list, then don't change that cognitive function. If it is lower, replace that function with the one in the strengths list that you divided.)

5. c.) Repeat this process for all other cognitive functions in descending order if they don’t match up from after the first one that did not match with the strengths list to the fourth of the cognitive functions type list.


The distribution of points in the strengths list is as follows:
1=200 pts.
2=100 pts.
3=50 pts.
4=25 pts
5=12.5 pts.
6=6.25 pts.
7=3.13 pts.
8=1.56 pts. 

**Note: If there is a conflict, pick the type list that more closely identifies with the highest strength(s) cognitive function regarding extroversion and introversion. There may be inaccuracies matching that would cause non-applicability to lower portions of the type list. Disregard these inaccuracies and try to get at least the first two cognitive function to match*


*shrug*


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

I am going to explain more anyways even though you didn't ask because I don't want someone else to say what I was gonna say and steal my nonexistent thunder. >:^[ 



Stopwatch said:


> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> Fairly sure this bit didn't work properly, but eh, I have a photo now. Here. So, points for the sunset. And the colouring due to the sunset. I like how the trees are all silhouettey, though if this was an anime I'd appreciate more shadows *_*. Mountains are also silhouettey. Looks like there may be smoke from a house behind some of those trees, but don't quote me on that.


 This answer is pretty Se. Just looking at the picture and describing what you saw. There's no wondering about symbolism or making connections or anything like that. It's just very concrete.



> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> I'm in a movie >_<. Depending on the group I'm with I'll either let the 'leader' of the group sort it or- well, actually, I probably won't ever be the leader myself. I'll google alternatives such as buses and taxis and ask if any of the others know of any forms of transport like that. The main aim would be to get the event thing on time, with what happens to the car being secondary ^^;.


 This sooooorta suggests introversion but more than that, it points to a more passive enneagram like 9 or p6. And there's no emotional reaction to the car breaking down like "Damn, this sucks!" or "I hope we don't get mauled by a gang of wild rhinos!" It's just a very calm, rational but yet almost obvious answer. Seems Ti to me, IDK.



> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> I would probably see if any of the others in the group would be willing to do something else to pass the time while we wait for the driver to leave the afterparty. If worst comes to worst I'd follow them all to the afterparty and lurk in a quietish corner.


Introverts unite! \o/



> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> Depends on the friend. Like, within my actual group of friends I know exactly which one would do that and we'd just all discuss it until we reach a safer tangent we agree on (e.g. education system in the UK, ugh). But this question is asking more hypothetically, so I suppose I would sort of internally freeze, then try and figure out where they're coming from by questioning them in case it's a misunderstanding; changing people's minds doesn't really seem to work, so I would probably just do that. It really does depend on the severity of the clash though. If someone said non-jokingly they were going to vote UKIP I would probably lose a whole load of belief in them. Not sure what my breaking point is with regards to belief clashes and friendship though.


Brits. 

I think this points to Ti-Fe over Te-Fi because I feel like a Te/Fi type would react more strongly to that sort of thing than just trying to see where the other person was coming from or they might just not care all together but I don't think they do what you said. And it also points to more Ti because you seem to try to break down another persons view from a rational standpoint rather than bludgeon them with snark or values or something.



> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> Again, freeze. My ideal reaction would be assimilate the new data into my beliefs and such, but not sure how well that would work out in practice. There would probably be a wall of denial to break through.


Sorta signals that your first function is a judging one because from what you're saying, the data has to sort of pass a test before you take it in. Points to judging first, perceiving second rather than the other way around.



> *6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
> I'm not entirely sure. They may change a lot, or maybe I'm just not sure how to quantify a "value". I could go all grand and say "equality/equity with regards to living standards" but in everyday life, it depends.


 I couldn't see an Fi type answering a question like this in such an uncertain way, and the equality/equity thing sounds more Fe but I guess it could go either way depending on the person. It does sound 9ish though.



> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
> Almost misread this at first. It says "most" distinguishes ^^;. I guess my procrastination reaches levels beyond where it's funny to joke about it and just becomes incredibly sad. I mean, I know most other people claim to procrastinate, but I'm genuinely worried about not getting into the uni I want to because I can't stay on task. So just trying to figure out what I'm more than average in certain traits. Permanently late really isn't that original. I pay way too much attention when watching stuff in other languages or being somewhere where another language than English is being spoken? When I was in Italy I ended up learning all the names for the different flavours of ice cream. Idk if that counts. Probably forgetting something. Oh well.


Hm, I could see this as being both 9ish and 6ish. 9 for obvious reasons and 6 because it might be anxiety and doubt you feel towards doing a certain thing that stops you from doing the thing, which I guess could be 9ish too because we disintegrate to 6 but yah. 



> *b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
> I'd give myself a wee bit more self-control, perhaps? If I could actually apply myself to stuff that "matters" in rl I think my overall state of mind would be better tbh. And, you know, I'd be somewhere in life. You get what I mean :V.


 Eh, I feel like this is just kind of a teenager answer more so than a specific type thing, although I think an STJ would probably not answer this way. It also points to 9ish things because we tend to place little value in success or money or other things society thinks "matters." That you seem to be unhappy with that might suggest 3 as a last fix, but that's more of a guess.



> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> Depends on the context. Reading books or watching films or series I tend to rely on my hunches and gut feelings a lot because from past experience they tend to be correct - and also, I really like to figure out the twists before they're properly revealed ^^;. In rl, I try to ignore or tone them down a lot, but if I'm under pressure I'm much more likely to just go with a hunch/gut feeling. Situations in which they're triggered? All situations :3.


This could signal tertiary Ni, which would be ISTP. It doesn't seem strong enough to be your dominant but also not weak enough to be your inferior.



> *9. a) What activities energize you most?*
> I'm honestly not sure.


Ok, so you're definitely not an ESFP 7. :laughing:



> *b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> Interacting with people, especially for extended periods of time. Applies much more in rl but still applicable with text-based communication. That's the most obvious, and I know I have others, but I can't think of them right now.


 Oh, you introvert, you. :kitteh:



> *10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
> Paranoia, I suppose. If I think something may be true, but am not sure, it's unlikely I will act on it. Can't remember the rest, sorry.


 This seems 6ish with possibly an undercurrent of Ni. 

Ok, there you go. Now nobody can haz my thunder, because its mine. :tongue:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

QuickTwist said:


> Hmm... I think I see Ti, but I see more Ne honestly, but clearly you are an introvert. I would attribute your Ne (in the way you take the direction of the conversation) to mean something about your Enneagram. I'm actually leaning on a 4w5 for you for this reason. 4s kinda think that they have to be somewhat "unique to survive" and I sense that very much from you. You could be a balanced 4 as well, but I seem to see more of a strong interest in finding things out which would be a w5. You could also be a 5w4, but I have to say 4w5 because it seems to be more important for you to understand yourself rather than understanding other things. As an INTP, if you are in fact an INTP, you will feel right at home with the plethora of the other procrastinators who would much rather pursue their interests rather than devote themselves to more "boring" practical things. One of the more telling things I read in the questionnaire is the answer for number 2 where you talked about wanting to find a solution and kinda work behind the scenes rather than being the leader to get back to what is important to you. The great thing about what I am seeing about you as a INTP 4w5 is that you are highly logical and still have enough in the bank to be quite original as well.
> 
> Those are my thoughts anyways..


IDK, INTP type 4s are pretty unlikely. Just ask @_Dyslexicon_. :tongue:



Stopwatch said:


> I can do an enneagram questionnaire, but I would probably just leave it in my original post because you can actually edit things here .


I reread my posts so much even when I'm not in the Mafia subforum because the not editing thing has like conditioned me to be reeeeeally careful, hehe.



> If you can explain a bit more, please do ^^. Thank you.


I knew you would ask because you are a 6 and that's what 6s do, so I did already. :tongue:

JK, sorta. :kitteh:



Lizabeth said:


> But I know a lot of judgers procrastinate too.


Guilty.  



> Just from comparing you to other INTPs I've interacted with on the forum, I don't get a INTP feel from you, but take that with a grain of salt. I also don't get much of an INFP vibe from you, nor ISFP. So for what it's worth, my thought would be that you might be ISTP.


Same. INTPs give off more of a scattered, mad scientist vibe. I get more chill, contained vibes from le Stop.



QuickTwist said:


> You _might _want to try this method I came up with while trying to find my own type.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lord. @[email protected];


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> IDK, INTP type 4s are pretty unlikely. Just ask @_Dyslexicon_. :tongue:


When simplifying things down to the lowest common denominator, having the premise that something cannot be because it is unlikely is just having premature judgments about the outcome which is never good. Enneagram and Jungian theory work separately from one another so even though it is an unlikely outcome it is how I see this individual nonetheless.



> Oh lord. @[email protected];


I suppose it would no longer be a surprise to you that I was typed as an INTP with and Enneagram of 3 by a licensed psychologist when I took an official MBTI test. Clearly I am a bigger nerd than yourself.:tongue:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

QuickTwist said:


> When simplifying things down to the lowest common denominator, having the premise that something cannot be because it is unlikely is just having premature judgments about the outcome which is never good. Enneagram and Jungian theory work separately from one another so even though it is an unlikely outcome it is how I see this individual nonetheless.


I know, that was more just to tease @Dyslexicon than anything else. :tongue:



> I suppose it would no longer be a surprise to you that I was typed as an INTP with and Enneagram of 3 by a licensed psychologist when I took an official MBTI test. Clearly I am a bigger nerd than yourself.:tongue:


1, 2, 3, 4! I declare a nerd war!


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> I know, that was more just to tease @_Dyslexicon_ than anything else. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 4! I declare a nerd war!


K. I just read that last post like it was addressed to myself is all.

I'd prefer to not get into a nerd war; it can get messy.


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

Will respond properly when off my phone. Until then, have some thanks ^^;.


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

QuickTwist said:


> Hmm... I think I see Ti, but I see more Ne honestly, but clearly you are an introvert. I would attribute your Ne (in the way you take the direction of the conversation) to mean something about your Enneagram. I'm actually leaning on a 4w5 for you for this reason. 4s kinda think that they have to be somewhat "unique to survive" and I sense that very much from you. You could be a balanced 4 as well, but I seem to see more of a strong interest in finding things out which would be a w5. You could also be a 5w4, but I have to say 4w5 because it seems to be more important for you to understand yourself rather than understanding other things. As an INTP, if you are in fact an INTP, you will feel right at home with the plethora of the other procrastinators who would much rather pursue their interests rather than devote themselves to more "boring" practical things. One of the more telling things I read in the questionnaire is the answer for number 2 where you talked about wanting to find a solution and kinda work behind the scenes rather than being the leader to get back to what is important to you. The great thing about what I am seeing about you as a INTP 4w5 is that you are highly logical and still have enough in the bank to be quite original as well.
> 
> Those are my thoughts anyways..


I see. Thank you ^^.



Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> These are the posts I feel like I relate really well with you. I procrastinate hardcore. What I mean by this is that I have a hard time prioritizing things. I focus on every little detail attached to something, and I just blow it out of proportion and don't necessarily get things done because I just have the hardest time ordering which task is more important to do.
> 
> And sometimes since I get caught up on all those details I sometime over-think my gut feelings. But I guess i try to figure out what's going to happen in the movie/book sometimes, but maybe that's just from having a film concentration and learning about screenwriting and knowing how stories develop and progress and understanding how listening to the music in a movie can help predict what is coming next.
> 
> I think mafia has made me a skeptic about certain things. But then again I've always debated about what to wear? Or overall I feel like I want to be prepared for any given situation, but I'm generally uncertain about what the best course of action is. I don't know if this helps or if you can relate to any of this, but I thought I would try to figure something out.


Hmm, thank you ^^. And I'll get around to your questionnaire some point today, but idk if I'll be of any help ^^;.
@Hotaru: Would you be willing to look at my questionnaire and stuff...? 



hawkataine said:


> Tbh foreshadowing that's too obvious just annoys me, I prefer it when you can watch something innocently the first time but when you do it a second time the meaning of everything has just completely changed. Like this from Skulduggery:
> View attachment 309074
> 
> >


The only time when I can appreciate foreshadowing that's too obvious is when they show you something spoilery but entirely out-of-context, because it's apparently "too obvious" but you're actually missing the other pieces you need to untangle what's going on. I get the feeling I may have explained what I mean by foreshadowing badly, sorry. I really like the different layers of foreshadowing though. And yeah, I like the type you're saying about definitely. I really ought to give that series another reread at some point ^^;. But my main point with foreshadowing is that even if it's not apparent from the get-go it has to be intentional on a reread or rewatch. Well, not "has to" but I seriously prefer intentional foreshadowing over the unintentional kind :V. Anyway, thank you ^^.



Lizabeth said:


> I'm not very good at typing people online (unless they're similar to me in type), but I'll give you some of my thoughts. It seems fairly evident that you're an introvert (I think). Hard to know if you're a perceiver or not, because based on the procrastination stereotype I'd say "Perceiver!" But I know a lot of judgers procrastinate too. But if I were to guess based on your description of just how significant your procrastination tendencies are (and I relate!) I'd hazzard a guess and say perceiver?
> 
> I'm leaning sensor for you based on your description of the picture. And I don't really claim to understand Ti too well, but your explanation of your thought/problem solving processes kind of sounded like what I think Ti would look like ( @hawakataine agrees, I think).
> 
> ...


Extracting the picture from things, do you see any other Ne or Si, at all? ^^; What are INTP/INFP/ISFP vibes like, if you can at all quantify them? :x Thank you ^^.
@QuickTwist: Not sure I have the time for that method @[email protected]
@Halcyon: Will tackle yours as a separate thing because such quotes :V.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

IDK.. 
I think I can see a lot of Te-Fi there..


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Stopwatch said:


> Extracting the picture from things, do you see any other Ne or Si, at all? ^^; What are INTP/INFP/ISFP vibes like, if you can at all quantify them? :x Thank you ^^.
> .


OMG, you are SO ISTP. Asking me to quantify vibes? You're clearly @hawkataine's twin :tongue:

Basically the INTP/INFP/ISFP = not you thing is what Halcyon said. You're far too chill and practical for me to see you as any of those types. 

Si...I really didn't even think about Si when I was going through your responses. But quickly reflecting back (I'm too lazy right now to re-read -- perceivers unite! :wink I don't think I get an Si feel from you. And Ne -- haha, no! I didn't pick up any Ne from you at all. Ni, possibly. But no, not Ne. And don't ask me to quantify that! :dry: @Halcyon might be able to, though


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Stopwatch said:


> @Hotaru: Would you be willing to look at my questionnaire and stuff...?


I'll look at it as soon as possible and percolate about it a bit.
I just realized I have a lot queued, including Lassie's but I've been awful with this kind of tasks.

I'll come back later with an analysis. ♫꒰･‿･๑꒱


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

Tzara said:


> IDK..
> I think I can see a lot of Te-Fi there..


How so?



Lizabeth said:


> OMG, you are SO ISTP. Asking me to quantify vibes? You're clearly @hawkataine's twin :tongue:
> 
> Basically the INTP/INFP/ISFP = not you thing is what Halcyon said. You're far too chill and practical for me to see you as any of those types.
> 
> Si...I really didn't even think about Si when I was going through your responses. But quickly reflecting back (I'm too lazy right now to re-read -- perceivers unite! :wink I don't think I get an Si feel from you. And Ne -- haha, no! Id didn't pick up any Ne from you at all. Ni, possibly. But no, not Ne. And don't ask me to quantify that! :dry: @Halcyon might be able to, though


I meant to ask you about Se and Ni, sorry. Mentally typo'd. I see, thank you ^^.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm going with ISxP

I can't see any judging functions but you are clearly an introvert and a Se user

If you think you have Ti (and everyone else says this) than I would say you are an ISTP

watch this and see if it sounds like you:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Stopwatch said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> I meant to ask you about Se and Ni, sorry. Mentally typo'd. I see, thank you ^^.


haha, and I wasn't even thinking myself -- "not Ne but possibly Ni?" :tongue:

I think that last game has me really wary of committing to decisions! ha! 

but yeah, let me think about specific Ni/Se stuff when my brain is more awake....


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Stopwatch said:


> How so?


Ugh.. everyones going with, "youre messy, procrastinating" etc etc.. to type in but it honestly sounds more Te-Fi to me..
I'm extremely busy atm but let me go with this:
Environmental Control/Awareness
Outcome oriented,
Arguments have endings,
Values,
YOUR own values..
Value clashes
etc etc


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Tzara said:


> Environmental Control/Awareness
> Outcome oriented,
> Arguments have endings,


Could easily be Socionics Se.
Se is a very misunderstood function, it's blunter and more powerful than Te.
Te is all about structure, order, practicality, logical coherence and efficiency



> Values,
> YOUR own values..
> Value clashes
> etc etc


Still need to read her questionnaire but that's Fi.
Unless her values are drawn from inferior Fe and processed through her own logic.

Like I said, I need to read her answers but people mistake Te and Se far too often.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll take a wack at it. I feel like I haven't contributed anything useful to the forum lately anyway. 


Stopwatch said:


> Probably done this before, but I can't remember my original answers so :V.
> 
> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> Fairly sure this bit didn't work properly, but eh, I have a photo now. Here. So, points for the sunset. And the colouring due to the sunset. I like how the trees are all silhouettey, though if this was an anime I'd appreciate more shadows *_*. Mountains are also silhouettey. Looks like there may be smoke from a house behind some of those trees, but don't quote me on that.


SE. Straight forward, focus strong on the picture itself. Not necessarily trying to derive meaning from it. Focus also seems on trying to isolate certain details. etc

*



2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Click to expand...

*


> I'm in a movie >_<. Depending on the group I'm with I'll either let the 'leader' of the group sort it or- well, actually, I probably won't ever be the leader myself. I'll google alternatives such as buses and taxis and ask if any of the others know of any forms of transport like that. The main aim would be to get the event thing on time, with what happens to the car being secondary ^^;.


Hints of introversion in this one. I feel like it eliminates dominant Se or dominant Te. 

*



3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Click to expand...

*


> I would probably see if any of the others in the group would be willing to do something else to pass the time while we wait for the driver to leave the afterparty. If worst comes to worst I'd follow them all to the afterparty and lurk in a quietish corner.


I'm getting ISFP vibes at this point

*



4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Click to expand...

*


> Depends on the friend. Like, within my actual group of friends I know exactly which one would do that and we'd just all discuss it until we reach a safer tangent we agree on (e.g. education system in the UK, ugh). But this question is asking more hypothetically, so I suppose I would sort of internally freeze, then try and figure out where they're coming from by questioning them in case it's a misunderstanding; changing people's minds doesn't really seem to work, so I would probably just do that. It really does depend on the severity of the clash though. If someone said non-jokingly they were going to vote UKIP I would probably lose a whole load of belief in them. Not sure what my breaking point is with regards to belief clashes and friendship though.


This sounds like a temperament thing (possibly... 9?)

*



5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Click to expand...

*


> Again, freeze. My ideal reaction would be assimilate the new data into my beliefs and such, but not sure how well that would work out in practice. There would probably be a wall of denial to break through.


Not sure what to do with this response. A little on the vague side, it could be due to multiple things. 

*



6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Click to expand...

*


> I'm not entirely sure. They may change a lot, or maybe I'm just not sure how to quantify a "value". I could go all grand and say "equality/equity with regards to living standards" but in everyday life, it depends.


Doesn't sound like dominant Fi. Nor have I seen much Ti going on either from the questions. 

*



7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Click to expand...

*


> Almost misread this at first. It says "most" distinguishes ^^;. I guess my procrastination reaches levels beyond where it's funny to joke about it and just becomes incredibly sad. I mean, I know most other people claim to procrastinate, but I'm genuinely worried about not getting into the uni I want to because I can't stay on task. So just trying to figure out what I'm more than average in certain traits. Permanently late really isn't that original. I pay way too much attention when watching stuff in other languages or being somewhere where another language than English is being spoken? When I was in Italy I ended up learning all the names for the different flavours of ice cream. Idk if that counts. Probably forgetting something. Oh well.


still feelin dem Se vibes do. Other vibes to but I'm not sure yet until I get to end. 

*



b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> I'd give myself a wee bit more self-control, perhaps? If I could actually apply myself to stuff that "matters" in rl I think my overall state of mind would be better tbh. And, you know, I'd be somewhere in life. You get what I mean :V.


definitely nay to dom Se or Te. ISxP hella strong tho. 

*



8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

Click to expand...

*


> Depends on the context. Reading books or watching films or series I tend to rely on my hunches and gut feelings a lot because from past experience they tend to be correct - and also, I really like to figure out the twists before they're properly revealed ^^;. In rl, I try to ignore or tone them down a lot, but if I'm under pressure I'm much more likely to just go with a hunch/gut feeling. Situations in which they're triggered? All situations :3.


Sounds like hints of Ni. But pushed back, because Ni at it's extreme (dominant or auxiliary) comes off different. In 3rd place it could make sense though. (Si is also arguable from some of the wording, but less so)

*



b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> Interacting with people, especially for extended periods of time. Applies much more in rl but still applicable with text-based communication. That's the most obvious, and I know I have others, but I can't think of them right now.


lolol. stereotypical introversion~

*



10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> Paranoia, I suppose. If I think something may be true, but am not sure, it's unlikely I will act on it. Can't remember the rest, sorry.


Well, funny enough about the paranoia thing. When a type starts to "deteriorate" and at their worse, the auxiliary is said to tend to suppress, producing paranoia specifically for the ISFP (due to Fi and Ni combo. Similar results seen in INTJ with Ni and Fi). 

I'm typically very cautious when typing others. It's why I don't do it often. On that note, take with a giant grain of salt, but I would say* ISFP* (with the fact that I don't know you and solely from these few questions). How does enneagram 9 sound to you? I personally saw little in this which would make me assume Ti, but that's likely because info might be missing if everyone says you are. Do you know why they might say this?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> Unless her values are drawn from inferior Fe and processed through her own logic.


ENTP perspective:
Logic cant create values, silly INFP :tongue:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Tzara said:


> ENTP perspective:
> Logic cant create values, silly INFP :tongue:


I've seen some IxTPs being so stubbornly contrarian they end up identifying with a certain ideology or counter-culture. In the debate forums, so many Ti-doms are military tanks when it comes to defending the 'logic' of their views.

I'll read this later but probably ISFP or ISTP, depending on whether she does have her own values or not.
Unless it was just a silly trolly ENTP perception


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> OMG, you are SO ISTP. Asking me to quantify vibes? You're clearly @_hawkataine_'s twin :tongue:
> 
> Basically the INTP/INFP/ISFP = not you thing is what Halcyon said. You're far too chill and practical for me to see you as any of those types.
> 
> Si...I really didn't even think about Si when I was going through your responses. But quickly reflecting back (I'm too lazy right now to re-read -- perceivers unite! :wink I don't think I get an Si feel from you. And Ne -- haha, no! Id didn't pick up any Ne from you at all. Ni, possibly. But no, not Ne. And don't ask me to quantify that! :dry: @_Halcyon_ might be able to, though


It's always gotta be me, huh? 

I'm sure how to exactly quantify vibes because they are intangible by definition but you don't vibe INTP because of what I said earlier. Too chill and contained. Definitely do not vibe INFP because once again, too chill and your typing style is not really feelsy at all (in other words, while you do show emotion sometimes in your typing, it doesn't bleed through like I've seen it with INFPs). ISFP is the most likely out of the three but once again, I totally don't get dom-Fi feels from you. You operate based on logic first and foremost and this isn't hard to see while playing Mafia with you. I also think Fi-dom types kind of have a wetter, more brooding feel about them, whereas you come off as quite dry. Not in the boring sense of the word but more just.... Ok, so I don't know how familiar you are with music but there's a sort of label you can slap on a song based on how it was recorded and produced. "Wet" songs have a lot of extra things like effects and echoes added to the track (think Pink Floyd), whereas "Dry" songs have a cleaner feel and are feel purer because less has been done to those tracks (think Bright Eyes or pretty much any other primarily acoustic guitar-based artist). So long tangent was long but basically, I think you can also apply those qualities to how a person communicates via text. @Lizabeth, for example, has a wetter typing style (YOU KNOW THAT'S NOT WHAT I MEAN SO DON'T EVEN LIZ ). You and someone like Poddy have a much dryer style.

Point is, wet is more Fi-ish and dry is more Ti-ish and so that is why you don't vibe Fi-dom to me. ^^;

I should write an extension to the "When You Give a Mouse a Cookie" series and call it "When You Ask an INFJ to Explain Their Vibes." :tongue:



Tzara said:


> Ugh.. everyones going with, "youre messy, procrastinating" etc etc.. to type in but it honestly sounds more Te-Fi to me..


I didn't....



> I'm extremely busy atm but let me go with this:
> Environmental Control/Awareness


I don't see much of the "control" aspect in Stop. Not at all.



> Outcome oriented,


This doesn't just have to be Te/Fi.



> Arguments have endings,


Do arguments not have endings for non-Te/Fi types or.....?



> Values,
> YOUR own values..


It seems like Stop has a _lack_ of values, or at least clearly defined ones so?



> Value clashes
> etc etc


I think Stop's "clashes" are more like "Lemme try to suss out whether or not this person is actually an idiot." I didn't see any sign of like, "My values are better than yours!!!!!" It was more like, "I'll just question them to try to understand their rationale for what they're saying", which is extremely Ti to me.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> I think Stop's "clashes" are more like "Lemme try to suss out whether or not this person is actually an idiot." I didn't see any sign of like, "My values are better than yours!!!!!" It was more like, "I'll just question them to try to understand their rationale for what they're saying", which is extremely Ti to me.


Umm, but... I do that too (try to understand where someone is coming from in their rationale). I do often have to fight back the urge to say "OMG, wtf? That's so wrong! Why can't you see?" before I can do that though....


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Umm, but... I do that too (try to understand where someone is coming from in their rational). I do often have to fight back the urge to say "OMG, wtf? That's so wrong! Why can't you see." before I can do that though....


Thing is, for me at least there's no right and wrong answer, I often don't actually have a strong opinion on things and when I do there's always the likelihood that someone with an opposing view will have different information to me. I can come across as pretty apathetic at times and it really annoys people XD but that's because I can see both sides of an argument and just can't decide which way to look at it.
It's reached the extent where some of my strongest opinions are about how little people should care about whatever is being debated XD


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

hawkataine said:


> Thing is, for me at least there's no right and wrong answer, I often don't actually have a strong opinion on things and when I do there's always the likelihood that someone with an opposing view will have different information to me. I can come across as pretty apathetic at times and it really annoys people XD but that's because I can see both sides of an argument and just can't decide which way to look at it.
> It's reached the extent where some of my strongest opinions are about how little people should care about whatever is being debated XD


haha - well then, that totally eradicates any delusions I might have had about you possibly being Fi


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

It bugs me that my progress bar is at 10% when it quite blatantly should be 18%. But maybe that's just me.
/off topic


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

@girlinthemoon @Halcyon @hawkataine @snowbell @braided pain @Lizabeth @QuickTwist @cue5c @Lady Lunar @Alles_Paletti @Owner Of A Lonely Heart @Dyslexicon @Tzara

You are too popular to be INTP, or if you are INTP, your Fe is too hyperdeveloped


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

hawkataine said:


> It bugs me that my progress bar is at 10% when it quite blatantly should be 18%. But maybe that's just me.
> /off topic


It stops bugging you after 1000 posts


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Tzara said:


> It stops bugging you after 1000 posts


in about eight years, then :dry:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

hawkataine said:


> in about eight years, then :dry:


Or, we could trade cognitive functions! My Ne/Fi/Te/Si will get you up to Super Member status in no time! :wink:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Zee Bee said:


> @girlinthemoon @Halcyon @hawkataine @snowbell @braided pain @Lizabeth @QuickTwist @cue5c @Lady Lunar @Alles_Paletti @Owner Of A Lonely Heart @Dyslexicon @Tzara
> 
> You are too popular to be INTP, or if you are INTP, your Fe is too hyperdeveloped


Why can't an INTP be popular. @Lady Lunar is popular! Aren't you, Lassie <3


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Or, we could trade cognitive functions! My Ne/Fi/Te/Si will get you up to Super Member status in no time! :wink:


Excellent, let's do it XD


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Why can't an INTP be popular. @Lady Lunar is popular! Aren't you, Lassie <3


Fine, I conceed that an INTP could be popular with an ENFP and her pet cooie, but otherwise, generally not


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Umm, but... I do that too (try to understand where someone is coming from in their rational). I do often have to fight back the urge to say "OMG, wtf? That's so wrong! Why can't you see." before I can do that though....


:kitteh:



hawkataine said:


> Thing is, for me at least there's no right and wrong answer, I often don't actually have a strong opinion on things and when I do there's always the likelihood that someone with an opposing view will have different information to me. I can come across as pretty apathetic at times and it really annoys people XD but that's because I can see both sides of an argument and just can't decide which way to look at it.
> It's reached the extent where some of my strongest opinions are about how little people should care about whatever is being debated XD


:tongue:



hawkataine said:


> It bugs me that my progress bar is at 10% when it quite blatantly should be 18%. But maybe that's just me.
> /off topic


:crying:



Zee Bee said:


> @_girlinthemoon_ @_Halcyon_ @_hawkataine_ @_snowbell_ @_braided pain_ @_Lizabeth_ @_QuickTwist_ @_cue5c_ @_Lady Lunar_ @_Alles_Paletti_ @_Owner Of A Lonely Heart_ @_Dyslexicon_ @_Tzara_
> 
> You are too popular to be INTP, or if you are INTP, your Fe is too hyperdeveloped






hawkataine said:


> in about eight years, then :dry:


:laughing:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Zee Bee said:


> Fine, I conceed that an INTP could be popular with an ENFP and her pet cooie, but otherwise, generally not


haha! Oh no, sir, you are so wrong. 

Everybody loves Lassie!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> :kitteh:
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> ...



What happened to the special ones? You got lazy? 

And are you proud of me for not commenting on your comment about the "wetness" of my posts? roud:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> What happened to the special ones? You got lazy?













> And are you proud of me for not commenting on your comment about the "wetness" of my posts? roud:


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

hawkataine said:


> in about eight years, then :dry:


Screw the system. Have your own progress bar.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Alles_Paletti said:


> Screw the system. Have your own progress bar.


Nah, mine looks more like


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Alles_Paletti said:


> Screw the system. Have your own progress bar.


I thought the INTJ internal progress bar for awesomeness was always set at 100% :tongue:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Umm...PerC is broken again...it's telling me that I have 360 new thanks...


Did you do this, @Halcyon?


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Umm...PerC is broken again...it's telling me that I have 360 new thanks...
> 
> 
> Did you do this, @_Halcyon_?


Yes, I went through all your posts and randomly thanked 360 of them. You're welcome!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> Yes, I went through all your posts and randomly thanked 360 of them. You're welcome!


Way to ignore me!


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Way to ignore me!


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Why can't an INTP be popular. @Lady Lunar is popular! Aren't you, Lassie <3


Uhhhh. *flee's*


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Lady Lunar said:


> Uhhhh. *flee's*


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Halcyon said:


>


o.o ._. hi


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Lady Lunar said:


> o.o ._. hi


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

Stopwatch said:


> [Questionnaire!]


Hi, Stop! 

To throw in my 2 cents here, I'd say I pretty much agree with all of what @_Halcyon_ has said. Figuring out type from relatively short questionnaires is not easy, and may involve some guesswork, so keep that in mind. What type do you relate the most to yourself? 

I definitely think you're introverted, and I also do think you're Ti dom, so IXTP imo for sure. 

I think you describing a picture isn't enough to judge Se vs Ne, so I have no opinion on your question 1. I have no idea how I'd answer that type of question. Would probably depend on mood and possibly expectation (of other people). 

I do agree with what's been said about "vibes", cause I do feel you "vibe" more ISTP to me than INTP. However I don't think any of those typing are impossible. In mafia as well I get a similar feel from you as some of the ISTPs playing, like Poddy and Hawk. 

Another thing I see in your questionnaire, and that makes a lot of sense to me knowing you from mafia as well, is that you seem to be 9-fixed, and possibly a core 9 as well. I do think you have a 6-fix as well. Basically I see pretty strong 9- and 6-influences. 



hawkataine said:


> The rest of it looks pretty similar to what my responses would be. Except number 8 - I like watching the show through and being surprised the first time, and then going back to rewatch with the new meaning in my mind. Rather than trying to figure it out ahead of time, because that's literally just all speculation.


Interesting. I speculate a whole lot and have the most fun trying to guess or imagine possible direction a show or movie might go into. I always end up thinking "Omg, I knew it!" but that is probably because I've pretty much thought of 50 different scenarios, so at least one of them ended up being correct. 

I do wonder if this is something that might point to Ne in Stop. Not sure. Again, it's a bit too think to really say anything for certain. 



Halcyon said:


> IDK, INTP type 4s are pretty unlikely. Just ask @_Dyslexicon_. :tongue:


Lol. Funny thing is it makes a lot of sense to me how I did type as INTP 4w3, even if it's clearly wrong now. :tongue:




Lizabeth said:


> OMG, you are SO ISTP. Asking me to quantify vibes? You're clearly @_hawkataine_'s twin :tongue:


Lol, I thought the same thing. XD
I was like "but vibes, they're vibes". 



Tzara said:


> ENTP perspective:
> Logic cant create values, silly INFP :tongue:


Depends on how you look at it imo. 

Also, Fi and Ti can look similar in how a person act or what they do, it's the why they do it or think it that is different. I tend to think Ji-doms often times look and act very independent. 

Fi is more about "is it right?" and "is it good?"
Ti is more about "what is it?" and "is it true?"



Lizabeth said:


> Umm, but... I do that too (try to understand where someone is coming from in their rational). I do often have to fight back the urge to say "OMG, wtf? That's so wrong! Why can't you see." before I can do that though....


Hehe :3 Dat Fi.
Also, you're Ne dom and not Fi dom, so the OMG wtf wouldn't normally be the thing that comes first. 



Zee Bee said:


> You are too popular to be INTP, or if you are INTP, your Fe is too hyperdeveloped


Not sure if you're serious or not. 

---

Sorry if this was inconclusive, @_Stopwatch_. In short, I think both ISTP and INTP are likely. I do support the (vague) notion that you "vibe" more ISTP. As I know you from the forum in general I also think you have inferior Fe and not at all inferior Te, so I don't support the suggestion that you might be ISFP. 

My final guess would be that you are either an ISTP 9 (conflicted on what wing), so a more "fluid ISTP" (in my mind), or that you are an INTP 6 (again conflicted on what wing), so a more "calculated INTP" (again, using my own words). 

In general I would advice you to just go for a typing and "try it on", and if you find out later it somehow doesn't fit at least you figured that out and can continue exploring. I also think sorting out your enneagram may help, as the interplay between the models can make the typing difficult in each of them, so sorting them both out might help you see things clearer, well at least it did for me.^^


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> I didn't....


The word everyone was used to express "most" much like the way its used in *everyone's a critic these days*.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Dyslexicon said:


> Hehe :3 Dat Fi.
> Also, you're Ne dom and not Fi dom, so the OMG wtf wouldn't normally be the thing that comes first.


OMG, Dizzy! You just had to poke at my Fi, didn't you. You knew I couldn't let that one go! :angry:

haha, no, that's not what normally comes first. That's what comes first if you step on one of my Fi triggers. Like usually when someone has an opposing viewpoint, my response is "Oh really? Okay. I never thought about it that way before, but oh yeah, maybe *runawaytrainofthoughtsaboutthenewpossiblitiesthathavebeenbroughttomyattention* "

But if it's something I feel very strongly and passionately about, you can bet that the Fi monster raises it's claws and needs to be restrained from going all "OMG! WTF? Why would you even think that?" on some poor unsuspecting soul's head :kitteh: Once the Fi is back in its place, I can do the Ne-Fi-Te process in it's proper order and actually ask question and listen and evaluate what parts of the other person's viewpoint I might actually agree with and what parts just still seem crazy to me.


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> OMG, Dizzy! You just have to poke at my Fi, didn't you. You knew I couldn't let that one go! :angry:
> 
> haha, no, that's not what normally comes first. That's what comes first if you step on one of my Fi triggers. Like usually when someone has an opposing viewpoint, my response is "Oh really? Okay. I never thought about it that way before, but oh yeah, maybe *runawaytrainofthoughtsaboutthenewpossiblitiesthathavebeenbroughttomyattention*
> 
> But if it's something I feel very strongly and passionately about, you can bet that the Fi monster raises it's claws and needs to be restrained from going all "OMG! WTF? Why would you even think that?" on some poor unsuspecting soul's head :kitteh" Once the Fi is back in it's place, I can do the Ne-Fi-Te process in it's proper order and actually ask question and listen and evaluate what parts of the other person's viewpoint I might actually agree with and what parts just still seem crazy to me.


>

That totally makes sense. It's like how I cringe everytime someone in a mafia game goes "But I've been mafia the last 3 games, what are the odds of me being mafia AGAIN this game? Derpderpderpserp".

EXACTLY THE SAME AS EVERYONE ELSE'S. :dry::angry::bored: *Ti does not approve*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Dyslexicon said:


> >
> 
> That totally makes sense. It's like how I cringe everytime someone in a mafia game goes "But I've been mafia the last 3 games, what are the odds of me being mafia AGAIN this game? Derpderpderpserp".
> 
> EXACTLY THE SAME AS EVERYONE ELSE'S. :dry::angry::bored: *Ti does not approve*


haha! I think that might be the most awesome cat gif I've seen on PerC!


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> haha! Oh no, sir, you are so wrong.
> 
> Everybody loves Lassie!


I am sorry, but for some unexplicable - but cogent personal reason, I refuse to speak ANY Scotish. With you or your cassie


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Dyslexicon said:


> To throw in my 2 cents here, I'd say I pretty much agree with all of what @_Halcyon_ has said.


:blushed:



> Lol. Funny thing is it makes a lot of sense to me how I did type as INTP 4w3, even if it's clearly wrong now. :tongue:


 :tongue:



> In general I would advice you to just go for a typing and "try it on", and if you find out later it somehow doesn't fit at least you figured that out and can continue exploring. I also think sorting out your enneagram may help, as the interplay between the models can make the typing difficult in each of them, so sorting them both out might help you see things clearer, well at least it did for me.^^


Mhm! It helps if you post around in a type's forum while wearing that type's label, just to see what you relate to or agree with and who relates to or agrees with you. Bonus points if someone calls you out for obviously not being that type. \o/



Tzara said:


> The word everyone was used to express "most" much like the way its used in *everyone's a critic these days*.


:kitteh:



Lizabeth said:


> *runawaytrainofthoughtsaboutthenewpossiblitiesthathavebeenbroughttomyattention* "


:laughing:



Dyslexicon said:


> >
> 
> That totally makes sense. It's like how I cringe everytime someone in a mafia game goes "But I've been mafia the last 3 games, what are the odds of me being mafia AGAIN this game? Derpderpderpserp".
> 
> EXACTLY THE SAME AS EVERYONE ELSE'S. :dry::angry::bored: *Ti does not approve*


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

I dunno, I think tert Ni fits Stoppy better than aux Ne based on just interaction and the questionaire but you know what's so awesome? Opinions can be wrong! Your opinions. Not mine. Mine are always right. So she is an ISTP. Because I said so.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> I dunno, I think tert Ni fits Stoppy better than aux Ne based on just interaction and the questionaire but you know what's so awesome? Opinions can be wrong! Your opinions. Not mine. Mine are always right. So she is an ISTP. Because I said so.


According to @Dyslexicon, "deal with it" is a completely Fi sentiment, so obviously you are an INFP and not an INFJ at all! 










(And OMG I need to stop being a stereotypical perceiver and go do some work...boring paper work :sad


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

fairies said:


> How can you differentiate between an S and an N?


They now have a new test, 
you have to get from them a stool sample


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

So @Stopwatch I don't want to be redundant and repeat a lot of what people have already said (I agree with much of what has been said) so I'll say what's on my mind right now.

I have assumed you are Ti-dom from Mafia, but I also wondered if you could be Fi-dom with a possible core 1 enneagram which, imo, could appear like Ti. But I feel more confident that you are Ti-dom and actually pretty certain you _aren't_ a 1 now. You can be focused on accuracy, but I don't think it's in a 1 way of needing to be right, just accuracy in a general, less personal way. And the possibility of you being a 1 was really the only thing making me possibly doubt you being Ti-dom. You said a couple enneagram key words (procrastinate, paranoid) that obviously point towards 9 or 6, and I do think you could very likely be those, but I don't think I saw enough to have an opinion on which one your core would be. I think in Mafia I'd guess 694, but I'm pretty solidly a 9 and Mafia can make me feel very 6 XD so 96X is still really likely to me, with 964 or 694 probably my guess, but it's little more than a guess.

To be honest, I don't get much from this post about Se vs Ne. The INTP I'm closest with is actually pretty aware of aesthetics, your description of the picture wasn't definitive Se to me at all. I'm not as convinced as the others that you're ISTP rather than INTP. In fact, I tend to think the things you focus your Ti on are a bit more intuition based than sensing - intellectual theory, etc. I think I'm going to search for questions to ask you that are specific to Ti/Se vs Ti/Ne :3


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

hawkataine said:


> It bugs me that my progress bar is at 10% when it quite blatantly should be 18%. But maybe that's just me.
> /off topic





Tzara said:


> It stops bugging you after 1000 posts





hawkataine said:


> in about eight years, then :dry:


Hush hush, you have no right to complain; I would be likely around 12,000 posts if mafia sub forum and spam forum was counted towards a person's total amount of posts. Instead, I'm approaching 4,000 posts. :frustrating:


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

@Stopwatch, Dizzy showed me this guy's youtube channel a while ago and I lovvvvvvve him. I'd suggest maybe watching these videos and seeing what you think?


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> According to @_Dyslexicon_, "deal with it" is a completely Fi sentiment, so obviously you are an INFP and not an INFJ at all!


The thought of me being an INFP instead of an INFJ actually crossed my mind like half an hour ago but then a unicorn came down on a rainbow and was like "NEIIIIIIIGHHH SPARKLE NEEEEIGHH" which in unicorn roughly translates to "OMG you're obviously an INFJ stop being an idiot and go hug a tree!!!!11!11!!" so then I hugged a tree and all the birds in the tree started chirping Bohemian Rhapsody and spelled out "I-N-F-J" in the sky and that was when I knew I was really an INFJ after all.



> (And OMG I need to stop being a stereotypical perceiver and go do some work...boring paper work :sad


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Hush hush, you have no right to complain; I would be likely around 12,000 posts if mafia sub forum and spam forum was counted towards a person's total amount of posts. Instead, I'm approaching 4,000 posts. :frustrating:


I have 3800 normal and 3600 on mafia


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> The thought of me being an INFP instead of an INFJ actually crossed my mind like half an hour ago but then a unicorn came down on a rainbow and was like "NEIIIIIIIGHHH SPARKLE NEEEEIGHH" which in unicorn roughly translates to "OMG you're obviously an INFJ stop being an idiot and go hug a tree!!!!11!11!!" so then I hugged a tree and all the birds in the tree started chirping Bohemian Rhapsody and spelled out "I-N-F-J" in the sky and that was when I knew I was really an INFJ after all.


:tongue: 

Stop it, Halcy. I'm trying to not heart you so much, remember? Stop tempting me to try to break up Cucyon again! :wink:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Hush hush, you have no right to complain; I would be likely around 12,000 posts if mafia sub forum and spam forum was counted towards a person's total amount of posts. Instead, I'm approaching 4,000 posts. :frustrating:


I would have the fourth most posts in the entire forum if those counted, so I don't wanna hear it. :tongue:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Stop it, Halcy. I'm trying to not heart you so much, remember? Stop tempting me to try to break up Cucyon again! :wink:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

I have nearly 10,000 posts in _one_ thread, none of which count. :crying:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

girlinthemoon said:


> @_Stopwatch_, Dizzy showed me this guy's youtube channel a while ago and I lovvvvvvve him. I'd suggest maybe watching these videos and seeing what you think?


I watched a bit of the INFJ one just now and I had to switch it by like the first five words. I don't think this dude could be more monotone if he tried................... It burned my feels. >_>


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Halcyon said:


> I would have the fourth most posts in the entire forum if those counted, so I don't wanna hear it. :tongue:


are you sure you're an introvert? lol


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Halcyon said:


>


Because you're just so gosh darn obsessible! :tongue: 










Or maybe it's just because I can't have you. :sad: 










*going to stop contributing to the derailment of Stop's thread and go back to work now...*


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Tzara said:


> I have 3800 normal and 3600 on mafia


normal 3981 and mafia 7,911


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Tzara said:


> I have 3800 normal and 3600 on mafia





Halcyon said:


> I would have the fourth most posts in the entire forum if those counted, so I don't wanna hear it. :tongue:





Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> normal 3981 and mafia 7,911


94% of my posts are in the mafia forum, and yes, I did just work that out :dry:


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> I watched a bit of the INFJ one just now and I had to switch it by like the first five words. I don't think this dude could be more monotone if he tried................... It burned my feels. >_>


You're an ISTP my dude


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> I watched a bit of the INFJ one just now and I had to switch it by like the first five words. I don't think this dude could be more monotone if he tried................... It burned my feels. >_>


Lol XD his monotone at first was a bit distracting for me, but after sticking with him a bit more, I grew to actually _love_ his voice! To the point that I sometimes listen to his videos while I drive :blushed:


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

girlinthemoon said:


> Lol XD his monotone at first was a bit distracting for me, but after sticking with him a bit more, I grew to actually _love_ his voice! To the point that I sometimes listen to his videos while I drive :blushed:


He explains in one of his videos why he speaks that way. It's because he needs to be quite with his mic.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> are you sure you're an introvert? lol


I just have a really strong social instinct and no life, m'kay? :tongue:



Lizabeth said:


> Because you're just so gosh darn obsessible! :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tongue:



Cesspool said:


> You're an ISTP my dude


Hey Cess! What makes you say so? @[email protected]



girlinthemoon said:


> Lol XD his monotone at first was a bit distracting for me, but after sticking with him a bit more, I grew to actually _love_ his voice! To the point that I sometimes listen to his videos while I drive :blushed:


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

starting to feel some hella strong spam world vibes going on up in here. 
That's good, keep it up, no good thread is a good thread without at least a 2/3 ratio of irrelevant to relevant.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> Hey Cess! What makes you say so? @[email protected]


Because Ti is cool :kitteh:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

O_o said:


> starting to feel some hella strong spam world vibes going on up in here.
> That's good, keep it up, no good thread is a good thread without at least a 2/3 ratio of irrelevant to relevant.













Cesspool said:


> Because Ti is cool :kitteh:


Do you know what else is cool? Cows wearing 3D glasses.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> You're an ISTP my dude


:laughing: A video from this guy was posted on the ISTP forum and we were all dying trying to watch it. We were seeing who could go the longest before they drifted off.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Lady Isla said:


> :laughing: A video from this guy was posted on the ISTP forum and we were all dying trying to watch it. We were seeing who could go the longest before they drifted off.


His videos are really good if you get through the monotone.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> His videos are really good if you get through the monotone.


Agreed. He has a pretty amazing understanding and handle of the cognitive functions, how they are exhibited and interact with one another, and jungian theories in general.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

@Stopwatch I think your IXTP typing is correct but i'm not sure which one I see more. You confuse me like @hawkataine does when I don't know what she is up to.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

@Stopwatch I still lean Ti dom, and 6 core, probably 6w5. (You've always got that faintly concerned air about you that 9s generally don't.)


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

@_Stopwatch_

I'd say INTP.

I can recognize very high preference Ti, if only because your incredible drive for precision. 

I think I've never said anything to you/about you or your posts that wasn't met with 'that is not exactly what I meant'. It drives me nuts, since I'm like, who cares as long as it's close enough . I just want to decide. 

But I think you almost never come to a conclusion that you feel comfortable to act on.

Here's where I say not an ISTP (but it would help if you gave more information). 

In very broad terms, ISTPs are practical people, introverts but still focused on action and now. INTPs are more "possibility" people who don't really care for application and result. The Se/Ne difference.

1) Se -> very acute awareness of the now, the available facts, the data Ti -> transforms facts into "what to do" -> Act on it -> Learn -> Collect new data -> Act again etc. A practical cycle of iteration. 

2) Ne -> very acute awareness of connections, possible conclusions, possibilities -> Ti transforms into options "these are all the things we could do" -> Share insights -> Look at what happens -> Learn -> Update insights. 

I think as far as I've seen you in Mafia you have a wealth of theories and possibilities yet almost never act. You even refuse to vote unless you really have to. 

Comparing you to e.g. hawkataine, I don't see a hesitance to act with hawk at all. On the other hand, hawkataine seems a lot less aware of all the possible implications of her actions ("Yolo" comes to mind ). 

It makes you hard to read in Mafia because, your thought patterns as far as I observe are so fluid and aimed at keeping all options open. In that sense, I see more of a connection between you and Cue, than you and hawkataine (because of the Ne I see with both of you). 

In other words, I once said to Cue: "Can't you for once stick to your story?" to which he replied "Never". I'd expect a similar answer from you.

EDIT:

Also the way you make notes. If I compare hawk's and yours. 

All hawk's questions are practical. And her notes are factual. 
- Can I do this.
- Does this work like this. 
- Some posts on 
- player X did this
- player Y did that
- then this happened

You talk in terms of "It's possible that X and Y are lying, if so, then this, but maybe I'm wrong, they could be right, in which case Z might be true; in any case, in broad lines I'm trying to do A so if scenario 1 is true than that would be helpful but in case... "

I'm not saying you don't ask practical questions but they seem more for validating your theories rather than just trying to grasp the system.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

@Tzara seems to think you are an IXTJ. *shug*


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

QuickTwist said:


> @Tzara seems to think you are an IXTJ. *shug*


I also think that you are an ISFP :tongue:


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Tzara said:


> I also think that you are an ISFP :tongue:


I hope that doesn't mean you think I'm stupid.

God damn this forum... Its like once you have a claimed type for a while you are basically typecast.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

QuickTwist said:


> I hope that doesn't mean you think I'm stupid.
> 
> God damn this forum... Its like once you have a claimed type for a while you are basically typecast.


Lol no, I wouldnt type someone an ISFP because they are stupid. Other types can be stupid too!!!
:tongue:

PS. (In case someone gets offended, thats a joke.)


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Tzara said:


> Lol no, I wouldnt type someone an ISFP because they are stupid. Other types can be stupid too!!!
> :tongue:
> 
> PS. (In case someone gets offended, thats a joke.)


Psh... I know what to expect from you. You could not hope to offend me. But on a separate note...

Daw, you really do care <3


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Would you say you're more aware of your surroundings or are you more dreamy/in your own head?
I'm definitely thinking Ti-Dom. 
I'm ISTP and I have an INTP friend. Even though we are both very precise, analytical in our own ways, the difference is really apparent. I'm usually the first to notice that there is an elephant in the room, whereas his eyes would just glaze over it not really noticing it.

Basically, Se-Ni vs Ne-Si. I'm sure someone else has already posted this. I'm just too lazy to read through all the posts. xD


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Tzara said:


> I have 3800 normal and 3600 on mafia


Like 600+ normal for me and almost 5000 in Mafia XP


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Alles_Paletti said:


> @_Stopwatch_
> 
> I'd say INTP.
> 
> ...


Hiiiii ^^
Yeah, everything you've said here was the same impression as I had of @Stopwatch before this thread started. Although I will say that unwillingness to put a vote down is something I do too, and I think it's Ti wanting to think things through thoroughly before saying anything.

My yolo-ness P) is kind of to do with an impatience of sorts. I'll have analysed the situation with all the Ti I can muster, and then be like hrm, what if I do this? And there's a part of me that goes, well, there's a fuzzy impression thing of an event happening further down the timeline if you do that, and you can either wade 4.2 x 10^57 miles through possibilities to get there, or you can just do it and see what happens. And for me that choice is pretty natural  I mean, if you look at the scum QT in LoMo's current game when it finishes, you'll see what I mean. I think that might also be why I mistyped as a 7 for a while.

I find it easier not to speculate too much in mafia and try to piece together a story from the connections that I can see. Particularly in my earlier games I used to try to come up with all kinds of conspiracy theories and stuff, but that was kind of exhausting and I was rarely any good at it. Once I start trying to Ne my way through a game, my brain goes, yeah, but there's infinite possibilities and the vast majority are wrong, so can you really be bothered? And I go, nah, and continue to have rubbish reads \o/

One example in Donnie Darko, which wasn't exactly my finest mafia moment but which demonstrates my brain pretty well, was when the last scum included a vote thief who I'd worked out was either Alles or QrivaN. I remember just completely ditching any semblance of reads that I was trying to use and just going, well, x and y and z vote Alles and if he's scum then he'll die, but if he's not then he won't because yay mechanics. (I don't think it actually worked like that but you get the gist.) Whereas in that kind of situation I think Ne would be more focussed on trying to piece together theories to actually get reads, looking at which possibility seems more likely, stuff like that. I can't see Ne ditching reads completely. (Don't quote me on that, lol)


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

@girlinthemoon any luck with S vs. N questions? Or was that for Owner, I lose track XD


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

hawkataine said:


> @girlinthemoon any luck with S vs. N questions? Or was that for Owner, I lose track XD


You lose track? I have to go wade through all the off-topic posts in this thread and reply to all the on-topic posts and I'm fairly sure a bus driver now hates me :<. I mean, what? :V


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

hawkataine said:


> @girlinthemoon any luck with S vs. N questions? Or was that for Owner, I lose track XD


Oh  I posted the ISTP/INTP videos instead XD

I guess a question for @Stopwatch (and you) would be what excites you? What do you like thinking about? Are you aware of problems you enjoy figuring out vs problems that just irritate/frustrate you? These aren't ground breaking questions but they're kind of where my curiosity was after stop's OP.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

girlinthemoon said:


> Oh  I posted the ISTP/INTP videos instead XD
> 
> I guess a question for @Stopwatch (and you) would be what excites you? What do you like thinking about? Are you aware of problems you enjoy figuring out vs problems that just irritate/frustrate you? These aren't ground breaking questions but they're kind of where my curiosity was after stop's OP.


Ahhhh I see XD
Lol being mafia's Se representative is fun 
Excites me - prospect of seeing a new movie, doing some kind of outdoorsy rock climbing, archery, high ropes course etc., going to awesome places (in terms of the actual meaning of 'awesome')
I like having problems that have tangible applications, that I can draw diagrams for, that I know I'll be able to find an answer at the end of, etc.. I don't like thinking about stuff that's pointless or entirely theoretical - for example my parents last night were throwing Oxbridge interview questions at me randomly (I don't want to go there, they're just weird XD) and one of them was 'can a camera 'see' in the same way that we can?' or something - I was immediately like, uh, no, because it's a camera, it's like saying a telescope or a window can see. And they continued to have this discussion about how the image was projected in places and all the science of cameras and what qualified as 'seeing' anyway because there are cameras doing the same thing as our eyes, and I sat there going 'it's a freakin' camera, ofc it can't see :dry:'.
I do that with most of the Oxbridge interview questions, come to think of it XD


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

@Dyslexicon and I talked about all these typings last night and I attempted to explain an inferior Fe (inFerior) difference I feel when paired with Ne vs paired with Se but he laughed at me so I don't really feel like explaining it again  but @Stopwatch's Fe feels to me to be paired with Ne (a kind of more subtle Fe) while @hawkataine's Fe seems to be paired with Se because it's a more visible Fe. This isn't based on any actual knowledge, just an attempt to explain a different sense I get. And I don't feel like I explained exactly what I'm trying to but oh well


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

girlinthemoon said:


> @Dyslexicon and I talked about all these typings last night and I attempted to explain an inferior Fe (inFerior) difference I feel when paired with Ne vs paired with Se but he laughed at me so I don't really feel like explaining it again  but @Stopwatch's Fe feels to me to be paired with Ne (a kind of more subtle Fe) while @hawkataine's Fe seems to be paired with Se because it's a more visible Fe. This isn't based on any actual knowledge, just an attempt to explain a different sense I get. And I don't feel like I explained exactly what I'm trying to but oh well


I think I do kind of get where you're coming from  but I also think I've completely misunderstood Fe, and it might also be enneagram, so there is that XD


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

hawkataine said:


> Ahhhh I see XD
> Lol being mafia's Se representative is fun
> Excites me - prospect of seeing a new movie, doing some kind of outdoorsy rock climbing, archery, high ropes course etc., going to awesome places (in terms of the actual meaning of 'awesome')
> I like having problems that have tangible applications, that I can draw diagrams for, that I know I'll be able to find an answer at the end of, etc.. I don't like thinking about stuff that's pointless or entirely theoretical - for example my parents last night were throwing Oxbridge interview questions at me randomly (I don't want to go there, they're just weird XD) and one of them was 'can a camera 'see' in the same way that we can?' or something - I was immediately like, uh, no, because it's a camera, it's like saying a telescope or a window can see. And they continued to have this discussion about how the image was projected in places and all the science of cameras and what qualified as 'seeing' anyway because there are cameras doing the same thing as our eyes, and I sat there going 'it's a freakin' camera, ofc it can't see :dry:'.
> I do that with most of the Oxbridge interview questions, come to think of it XD


This is gonna sound weird but rock climbing was going to be an example I gave but decided to not give an example to just see how you guys would answer it! :shocked:


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

hawkataine said:


> I think I do kind of get where you're coming from  but I also think I've completely misunderstood Fe, and it might also be enneagram, so there is that XD


inFerior with Se: "I see you, hi, *cracks a joke that makes person smile/blush/laugh/side-eye*"

inFerior with Ne: "Oh hi, I didn't see you! *cracks joke about whatever theory they were lost in their head about, person won't get it but will smile at how suddenly adorable they are when they finally engage*"


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

hawkataine said:


> Ahhhh I see XD
> Lol being mafia's Se representative is fun
> Excites me - prospect of seeing a new movie, doing some kind of outdoorsy rock climbing, archery, high ropes course etc., going to awesome places (in terms of the actual meaning of 'awesome')
> I like having problems that have tangible applications, that I can draw diagrams for, that I know I'll be able to find an answer at the end of, etc.. I don't like thinking about stuff that's pointless or entirely theoretical - for example my parents last night were throwing Oxbridge interview questions at me randomly (I don't want to go there, they're just weird XD) and one of them was 'can a camera 'see' in the same way that we can?' or something - I was immediately like, uh, no, because it's a camera, it's like saying a telescope or a window can see. And they continued to have this discussion about how the image was projected in places and all the science of cameras and what qualified as 'seeing' anyway because there are cameras doing the same thing as our eyes, and I sat there going 'it's a freakin' camera, ofc it can't see :dry:'.
> I do that with most of the Oxbridge interview questions, come to think of it XD


Oh god I'd love discussing that XD. 

And no, a camera is not like a window or telescope. Seeing is light reflecting of an object into your eye and this signal being made into an image in your brain while a window or telescope are merely mediums that do affect the trajectory of the light and your eye has the same lense plus receptor as a camera and bla bla bla bla *hawk falls asleep* bla bla bla


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Alles_Paletti said:


> Oh god I'd love discussing that XD.
> 
> And no, a camera is not like a window or telescope. Seeing is light reflecting of an object into your eye and this signal being made into an image in your brain while a window or telescope are merely mediums that do affect the trajectory of the light and your eye has the same lense plus receptor as a camera and bla bla bla bla *hawk falls asleep* bla bla bla


No I know it's different to a window XD But the camera doesn't have any awareness of the images it collects... kinda like N-types, actually :ninja: :tongue:


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

Halcyon said:


> This sooooorta suggests introversion but more than that, it points to a more passive enneagram like 9 or p6. And there's no emotional reaction to the car breaking down like "Damn, this sucks!" or "I hope we don't get mauled by a gang of wild rhinos!" It's just a very calm, rational but yet almost obvious answer. Seems Ti to me, IDK.


When I said "movie", I meant horror movie if that changes anything :V. 



Halcyon said:


> Introverts unite! \o/


\o/(?).



> I think this points to Ti-Fe over Te-Fi because I feel like a Te/Fi type would react more strongly to that sort of thing than just trying to see where the other person was coming from or they might just not care all together but I don't think they do what you said. And it also points to more Ti because you seem to try to break down another persons view from a rational standpoint rather than bludgeon them with snark or values or something.


I can totally snar- *flees*



Halcyon said:


> Sorta signals that your first function is a judging one because from what you're saying, the data has to sort of pass a test before you take it in. Points to judging first, perceiving second rather than the other way around.


Interesting. How does that fit in with the other stuff you've said? Apologies if this is a stupid question or you think you've already answered it ^^;.



Halcyon said:


> I couldn't see an Fi type answering a question like this in such an uncertain way, and the equality/equity thing sounds more Fe but I guess it could go either way depending on the person. It does sound 9ish though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess I should probably do an enneagram questionnaire at some point. I think it likely I have both a 9 and 6 fix, but most of my focus when I have looked into it has been on figuring out the 6 wing. Gotten nowhere with that, though I think most people would automatically presume 6w5 over 6w7.



Halcyon said:


> This could signal tertiary Ni, which would be ISTP. It doesn't seem strong enough to be your dominant but also not weak enough to be your inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see...

Thank you ^^.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

I do like physical activities like rock climbing, mountain climbing, skiing, skating, biking, hiking and such too, though. And seeing beautiful places. 

But it's not because it excites me, it's more because it's mentally relaxing and for getting a good mood (which helps with getting stuff done). More a means to an end.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

hawkataine said:


> No I know it's different to a window XD But the camera doesn't have any awareness of the images it collects... kinda like N-types, actually :ninja: :tongue:


It could be argued that the act of seeing is just taking in the image, right? It doesn't have any meaning by itself.

Also on that note, what exactly is _awareness? _:wink:


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Alles_Paletti said:


> I do like physical activities like rock climbing, mountain climbing, skiing, skating, biking, hiking and such too, though. And seeing beautiful places.
> 
> But it's not because it excites me, it's more because it's mentally relaxing and for getting a good mood (which helps with getting stuff done). More a means to an end.


I think that sounds about right for inferior Se?


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Alles_Paletti said:


> It could be argued that the act of seeing is just taking in the image, right? It doesn't have any meaning by itself.
> 
> Also on that note, what exactly is _awareness? _:wink:


Do you know about the observer effect?


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

girlinthemoon said:


> Do you know about the observer effect?


Yeah, I do. What about it ?


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Alles_Paletti said:


> Yeah, I do. What about it ?


Adk, I just learned about it recently and it has blown my mind! You asking about awareness made me think of it.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Alles_Paletti said:


> It could be argued that the act of seeing is just taking in the image, right? It doesn't have any meaning by itself.
> 
> Also on that note, what exactly is _awareness? _:wink:


Well, seeing isn't a passive verb and cameras are inanimate, so let's answer complex theoretical questions by looking at the technicalities of the English language XP

No


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

hawkataine said:


> Well, seeing isn't a passive verb and cameras are inanimate, so let's answer complex theoretical questions by looking at the technicalities of the English language XP
> 
> No


<3


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

O_o said:


> I'm typically very cautious when typing others. It's why I don't do it often. On that note, take with a giant grain of salt, but I would say* ISFP* (with the fact that I don't know you and solely from these few questions). How does enneagram 9 sound to you? I personally saw little in this which would make me assume Ti, but that's likely because info might be missing if everyone says you are. Do you know why they might say this?


I think I may have a 9 fix, but am entirely unsure of the specifics ^^;. I don't fit the overall profile of ISFP, but I need to check out the functions on their own at some point because a few others in this thread have said similarly to you. I can't say I'm entirely certain as to why people think I use Ti, but they tend to link in mentioning it with claiming I use "logic" so I guess my reasoning just sounds like that? Sorry, that's probably not particularly helpful ^^;.

Thank you ^^. 



Halcyon said:


> I'm sure how to exactly quantify vibes because they are intangible by definition but you don't vibe INTP because of what I said earlier. Too chill and contained. Definitely do not vibe INFP because once again, too chill and your typing style is not really feelsy at all (in other words, while you do show emotion sometimes in your typing, it doesn't bleed through like I've seen it with INFPs). ISFP is the most likely out of the three but once again, I totally don't get dom-Fi feels from you. You operate based on logic first and foremost and this isn't hard to see while playing Mafia with you. I also think Fi-dom types kind of have a wetter, more brooding feel about them, whereas you come off as quite dry. Not in the boring sense of the word but more just.... Ok, so I don't know how familiar you are with music but there's a sort of label you can slap on a song based on how it was recorded and produced. "Wet" songs have a lot of extra things like effects and echoes added to the track (think Pink Floyd), whereas "Dry" songs have a cleaner feel and are feel purer because less has been done to those tracks (think Bright Eyes or pretty much any other primarily acoustic guitar-based artist). So long tangent was long but basically, I think you can also apply those qualities to how a person communicates via text. @Lizabeth, for example, has a wetter typing style (YOU KNOW THAT'S NOT WHAT I MEAN SO DON'T EVEN LIZ ). You and someone like Poddy have a much dryer style.
> 
> Point is, wet is more Fi-ish and dry is more Ti-ish and so that is why you don't vibe Fi-dom to me. ^^;


When I hear "dry" in terms of writing or such, I tend to take it to mean as in a dry sort of humour tbh :x. Sorry, I realise asking you to be more specific on a vibe probably may not work out so well, but how exactly do I come off as "chill and contained"? Because during Mafia isn't exactly when I'd say I'm at my most calm :x.

Thanks ^^.


----------

